# Send to a friend code needed!!



## tinkthelizard (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Guyz,

Im developing a site at the moment but need a code that would
(a)
Just have a graphic link on one of the pages that links to a page with a form to enter send to a friend details i.e. friends email address, your own email address and name etc.
(b)With the url of page with the graphic link on it within the details to send.

Anyone got any easy soloutions for me?

thanx in advance


----------



## Piggycop (May 28, 2006)

I recently got some code for a send to a friend page from my boss, but I cant figure out how it works. If you understand the code then you can copy and paste it and fill in all the site info.



*Send This Site To A Friend!
Enter Email Address In Box

*


----------



## tinkthelizard (Apr 24, 2006)

You would need the asp script in order to get it to work.

What im really looking for is the code similiar to this along with a cgi script to run it.


----------

